# Mulberry Burl



## Flacer22 (Jun 15, 2020)

Bought this log couple months ago and had a chance today to hack it up made some really awesome slabs and gonna be some cool blanks from it too! 

Phone still broken so pics sent great haha

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Karl_TN (Jun 15, 2020)

Very cool. Looks like you got it processed in time before it started cracking.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 15, 2020)

wow. And such a cool feeling when you open it up. I mean, you have a pretty good feeling on what it is going to look like given the outside in this case; but, it still has to take your breath away to see that God and mother nature wrapped inside that tree!!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Flacer22 (Jun 15, 2020)

Few taken with a better camera

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jun 15, 2020)

I’m totally jealous! Maybe I’ll swing by this week and take a look up close?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 15, 2020)

That's sweet stuff for sure!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Byron Barker (Jul 23, 2020)

WOW!! You selling any of that?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 23, 2020)

How did I miss this? Gorgeous. Like Byron said, you selling any of this?


----------



## Flacer22 (Jul 24, 2020)

Yes it's pretty much all for sale buried in the drying stacks atm


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 24, 2020)

God plenty of mulberry, but nothing like that - pretty for sure.


----------



## Johnlee (Sep 25, 2020)

Put me on the list.


----------

